# Vise Survey



## Paul in OKC (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi all. Actually, vise life survey. I would like to hear from those that have purchased one of my vises, either style. I would like to know how they are holding up over the long haul. I have not recieved much in the way of long term feed back, so that's what I'm looking for. I know of one vise that has had some issues, and one of the first 'Side-Vise' I sold around 4 years ago to be working well being used regularly by a turning group. So let me have it, especially if you have had a problem. I want to be able to take care of the product to insure a long life for the user.
Thanks


----------



## Dario (Apr 11, 2006)

Paul,

Mine is so new...I can't give any input.  

However, I would like to to commend you for a great product and for thinking of these "minor" things to possibly improve the quality even further.  Good luck finding one flaw though [].


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 11, 2006)

Paul - I got mine a year and 4 months ago if memory serves me.  It drills true, just as it did day one.  I do clean it regularly and lube the moving parts.  I still say I'd give up my 1014-VS before I'd give up my PHDesigns SideVise![8D]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 11, 2006)

Paul, it is holding up very well, I clean the threads once in a while and slightly lube them.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 11, 2006)

I hope this doesn't void my unconditional lifetime warranty, but I have done nothing to mine except remove the pile of chips that cover it every now & then, works just like new. I believe I had mine over a year now.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I hope this doesn't void my unconditional lifetime warranty, but I have done nothing to mine except remove the pile of chips that cover it every now & then, works just like new. I believe I had mine over a year now.



Sorry Anthony, but covering with chips does void the warranty []

The one thing I would stress is that a little lube where the threads meet the angle supports is the one thing I'd say is the best thing.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 11, 2006)

Had mine since the summer of 2004 and it still looks great and works great. Does my lifetime warranty cover a tangle with a drill press bit? It looks so nice, I can't stand to see the couple of nicks gone from the left jaw. Stupid me. Thanks Paul for a great tool. I've given all of my others(WC, PSI, HUT, etc) away to new penturners and told them who to call when they are fed up with their performance.
Do a good turn daily!
Don

quote]_Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
<br />Hi all. Actually, vise life survey. I would like to hear from those that have purchased one of my vises, either style. I would like to know how they are holding up over the long haul. I have not recieved much in the way of long term feed back, so that's what I'm looking for. I know of one vise that has had some issues, and one of the first 'Side-Vise' I sold around 4 years ago to be working well being used regularly by a turning group. So let me have it, especially if you have had a problem. I want to be able to take care of the product to insure a long life for the user.
Thanks

[/quote]


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />[quote
> Sorry Anthony, but covering with chips does void the warranty []



I use the self lubricating chips, so I should be fine []

At least I know not to drill thought the aluminum like some others around here don't [B)]


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 11, 2006)

I've had mine just a few mos and mebe onl 100 pens or so but there is absolutely no sign of waer at all. My son has used it for about 30 pens if it survived him it probably cannot be hurt at all. The side load capability is really great. I gave the woodcrap vise away. Probably cost me a friend.[] If you don't have on of Paul's vises get one.
                                    Jim


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 11, 2006)

I've only had mine a few months, Paul, and you'd have to shoot me to get it. It's only seen about 50 pens since I got it, but still works like new. [^]


----------



## bnoles (Apr 11, 2006)

Paul,

With all these positive posts on your vice, you have got my curiosity stirred.  Where can I see or find out more about this great sounding product?


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 11, 2006)

Just get on the waiting list and get your checkbook out, Bob. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bnoles_
> <br />Paul,
> 
> With all these positive posts on your vice, you have got my curiosity stirred.  Where can I see or find out more about this great sounding product?



You and me both Bob!!

[]


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 11, 2006)

I do have a serious issue with my vice...I DONT HAVE ONE! Arent there elves that can do the work while you sleep or something?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 11, 2006)

Paul, I haven't had mine very long at all, but I regard it as one of the best purchases I have made.  Once I made a very simple base for it, my drilling improved beyond measure.

For those of you on Paul's waiting list, the vise is worth the wait, trust me.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />I do have a serious issue with my vice...I DONT HAVE ONE! Arent there elves that can do the work while you sleep or something?



Same here BUT Iam on the list dude and can't wait !!!!![]

http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## wayneis (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the best purchase that I've made for pen turnin.  Its still lookin and performing like new.  I just wish that all of my tools were this good.

Wayne


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 11, 2006)

Best investment for my shop I ever made! Still working like a champ.
I hope Paul doesn't mind but here is a picture of one for everyone that hasn't seen it.


----------



## chigdon (Apr 12, 2006)

Mine is pretty new but I feel certain it will be around for a long time.  It is awesome.


----------



## airrat (Apr 12, 2006)

Paul your vise is great, I think I took the woodcraft one out for a day of fun and target practice.  []

My only question after seeing another, is that the "rod" leading out to the handle does not seem as long as the one in Ron's picture.  I have to manipulate the vise a little to make sure I have room to turn it.  Maybe a better example is the top right screw hole is  inaccessable due to the handle being over it.  Still I would not use any other vise I have seen.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Paul your vise is great, I think I took the woodcraft one out for a day of fun and target practice.  []
> 
> My only question after seeing another, is that the "rod" leading out to the handle does not seem as long as the one in Ron's picture.  I have to manipulate the vise a little to make sure I have room to turn it.  Maybe a better example is the top right screw hole is  inaccessable due to the handle being over it.  Still I would not use any other vise I have seen.



I have gotten that comment before, and have made a slight change. The newest ones have a slightly longer handle shaft.


----------



## Mudder (Apr 12, 2006)

Well Paul;

You rember my writeup last year. I brought my vise into work today and checked it again after putting 300 plus blanks through it and I have to say that the accuracy has not changed hardly at all. I agree with Lou; If I had to choose between the lathe and the vise my lathe would lose.


----------



## jb_pratt (Apr 12, 2006)

I too have only had my Paul Huffman vice for a few months.  I also own the Penn State drilling vice and I used to own the Craft Supplies vice.  The Craft Supplies vice lasted about a week before it stopped working properly, I probably stripped the plastic threads when tightening it.  Once this tool quit working after the first week I sent it back to CUSA. 

I then ordered the Penn State vice which was a vast improvement over the CUSA vice.  The Penn State vice is supposedly the best rated commercially produced drilling vice (at least thatâ€™s what it says in their printed materials)  For those who may be unfamiliar with the Penn State vice here is a link to their website http://www.pennstateind.com/store/drillcent3.html  This vice served me well for over a year and still works.  I had been reading past post and reviews of Paulâ€™s design and was intrigued by the â€œassumed precisionâ€ and the ease of access to the blank.

I got on the waiting list and waited for what seemed like forever.  I must agree with the others that have posted to this thread.  The workmanship and precision of this vice puts the Pen State vice to shame, and again before owing the Paul Huffman vice I thought Penn State Vice was a very good tool.  For those on the waiting list; itâ€™s well worth the wait.  For those who donâ€™t want a Paul Huffman vice or for those who donâ€™t want to spend quite that much for a drilling vice, I have a mint condition Penn State vice for sale #61514;

I have also attached a photo of my setup; I went about it a bit different than some of the others.  There are more picâ€™s of my setup as well as other and quite a bit of discussion on the vice in an older thread at. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12265


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the input and kind words. My goal is to build a quality product that will last, hopefully a lifetime or at least close[]. It is good to know that there have been very few if any (well, one) issues. I want to be able to improve where needed. 
 I do apreciate the patience of my customers and am trying to get better at keeping parts in stock to assemble, just can't get the shop making them to scoot mine in on my time frame [].
Thanks again.

(Still looking for the local elves shop!)


----------



## Ligget (Apr 12, 2006)

I think I need my name on the list too! Paul can you mark me down for one? Do you want a deposit sent?[][][]


----------



## bnoles (Apr 18, 2006)

Paul,

From what I have seen and heard about this vice, I think I need to ask to be put on your list as well.

Let me know if you need a deposit or vial of blood or something to hold me a position.  Looks like one of those just gotta have's.  I hate the piece of junk I am currently using and I believe your version will solve the reasons of my hate []

Blessings on ya.....


----------



## woodwish (Apr 18, 2006)

At first I thought this was an odd topic for a public forum, then I realized it's a VISE survey and not a VICE survey.  Boy, I bet that could get some intersting answers! [}]


----------



## Jeff Mayfield (Apr 18, 2006)

Paul:

I would like to be on the list.  I sent you an email.


----------



## bobaltig (Aug 16, 2006)

I see this post was started over a year ago, but I just had to say I recently received my vise from Paul.  I couldn't be happier with it's appearance and function.  Since using it I have not a single drill bit wander or even one blank chip out on the end.  This wasn't a major problem before, but it usually reared it's ugly head when I was drilling a particularly beautiful piece of wood.  Now I drill with complete confidence.  Paul's craftmanship in designing and producing my vise is head and shoulders above anything I've seen in metal working.  Thank you Paul.  [8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bobaltig_
> <br />I see this post was started over a year ago,    [8D]



Better late than never []
Enjoy, definately on my list of top 10 tools to have in the shop []


----------



## JimGo (Aug 16, 2006)

I love mine.  I have one of the older PSI vises, and it wound up getting cross threaded and having other "issues" within only a few months (wich, at the rate I turn pens, means only after a few pens).  Paul's vise is much more solid, and I don't expect to have the same problems.  My only gripe is that the cast handle is a little too long, and there isn't much clearance if you mount the vise flat on a board.  The vise still works great, you just have to pay attention to how you operate the handle.  In case it wasn't clear, this is a MINOR gripe, especially when you consider that JB_Pratt's solution should work well to overcome the problem (note to self...go implement this solution!).


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 16, 2006)

Okay, it's been about 8 months now and it gets a workout almost daily. I just wish I hadn't waited so long to get on the list. And the only complaint I have is mentioned by Jim above. To get around it, I simply cut a board the width of the vise and mounted it to another. Problem solved.[]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />I love mine.  I have one of the older PSI vises, and it wound up getting cross threaded and having other "issues" within only a few months (wich, at the rate I turn pens, means only after a few pens).  Paul's vise is much more solid, and I don't expect to have the same problems.  My only gripe is that the cast handle is a little too long, and there isn't much clearance if you mount the vise flat on a board.  The vise still works great, you just have to pay attention to how you operate the handle.  In case it wasn't clear, this is a MINOR gripe, especially when you consider that JB_Pratt's solution should work well to overcome the problem (note to self...go implement this solution!).


I will forward this to the complaint department[].  Thanks for the kind words. the handle issue is the one thing I get feed back on the most. the only way to avoid this would be to make the vise taller. I originally made my handles, but that was very time consuming. I have been looking into this lately, but there are little choices seemingly available to the average guy to find, especially with out designing around the handle style!  I also wanted to have a handle length that made the vise easy to operate.  I guess I will start putting one of those little safety stickers on it that shows a pinching hazard[][]  
I do appreciate the patience of all. I am expecting parts delivery in about 30 days, then I will teach my wife and children to assemble.[]
Thanks.


----------



## reed43 (Aug 16, 2006)

The only bad thing I can see about Paul's vices is I DON'T have one yet.[]


----------



## comben001 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well...it seems that everybody is unanimous about this one ! Just two questions: How much is it ? And everybody is talking about the delay for getting one: How soon can we get one ? I included pictures of my current setup. With that vise you can center a blank in about two seconds flat and everything is mounted on a board so that it can be removed and replaced by a standard fence with a stop block. There is also a dust port integrated into the table. I guess that after all this I will have to change the PSI vise that is on top !!!

      So please answer my two questions... Thanks, Ben



<br />




<br />



<br />


----------



## melogic (Aug 16, 2006)

Paul I love my vise and would not take any amount of money for it! My wife loves it as much as I do. I clean mine regularly and an occasional lube job, then dirty it up again with more wood chips. I purchased mine early this year or latst year, I can't remember, anyway it is perfect!


----------



## chigdon (Aug 16, 2006)

Paul, it really is the best thing for pen turning I have EVER bought.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 17, 2006)

Let me tell you about my vise it is due to be born soon and I have promised to love and raise it with tender loving care and feed it some great blanks every day or so to keep it happy. As I live about 30 miles from the hospital in Oklahoma City where it will be born I have arranged for a police escort as soon as it arrives into this world and have a rear faceing  baby vise seat in the van to bring it home in. AS YOU CAN TELL PAUL I'M READY TO BECOME A NEW VISE DADDY!!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />Let me tell you about my vise it is due to be born soon and I have promised to love and raise it with tender loving care and feed it some great blanks every day or so to keep it happy. As I live about 30 miles from the hospital in Oklahoma City where it will be born I have arranged for a police escort as soon as it arrives into this world and have a rear faceing  baby vise seat in the van to bring it home in. AS YOU CAN TELL PAUL I'M READY TO BECOME A NEW VISE DADDY!!



LOL, there Roy. Now that you are retired, you should have the time to be in the delivery room. You could catch it when it comes out!![]


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 17, 2006)

Very good tactics Roy. I think groppling, begging, flatery, send choclolates....
All have a way of moving your name up on the list [] [}] []


----------



## JimGo (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh, so THAT's how you got your vise so quickly Anthony!! []


----------



## Dario (Aug 17, 2006)

ROFLMAO

Thanks Roy, Anthony and Jim for a good laugh.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 17, 2006)

Dario what do you mean a good laugh? I'm serious[][]LOL


----------



## Fangar (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />Hi all. Actually, vise life survey. I would like to hear from those that have purchased one of my vises, either style. I would like to know how they are holding up over the long haul. I have not recieved much in the way of long term feed back, so that's what I'm looking for. I know of one vise that has had some issues, and one of the first 'Side-Vise' I sold around 4 years ago to be working well being used regularly by a turning group. So let me have it, especially if you have had a problem. I want to be able to take care of the product to insure a long life for the user.
> Thanks



I think for me to acruately say, I think you would have to make one for me...  Please...  What, there's a list?  We don't need no stinking lists...  Ok.  Can I get on the list?

[]

Fangar


----------



## bjackman (Aug 17, 2006)

Paul,
I hadn't seen this thread until now. I got my vise in June 04. (  [^] gloat to virgil, he'll know.....) Since then I have done nothing withit but drill blanks (&lt;1/2" to 3+" for peppergrinders) and occasionally blow off all the drilling chips. I will now dutifully oil as you suggested. 
Mine is one with the apparently older style "double handle" which I really like since you can tighten it with kindof a thumb and forefinger twist motion.


----------



## Fangar (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> Very good tactics Roy. I think groppling, begging, flatery, send choclolates....
> All have a way of moving your name up on the list [] [}] []



What about the law?

[}]

Fangar


----------



## DocStram (Aug 17, 2006)

Paul, I have a suggestion regarding your vise.  As you know, I have had mine only a couple of months.  Much to the dismay of others, you sent mine the day after I ordered it. But then again, I paid for the rehearsal dinner. 
Here is the one suggestion that I have for you. Your label with your logo. Paul!  After all that work maching the vise ... you put on a cheesy paper adhesive label??? Why not engrave it somehow with your name? It would be such a nice touch. Just a thought.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 18, 2006)

I agree with label. I used to put my name on them with the cnc at work, and will return to that very soon. It just takes a little time. If I can use the BIG machine, it is easier. The one I usually use is just a 2 axis so I have to work the spindle up and down in between letters.


----------



## opfoto (Aug 18, 2006)

OK.....ok... OK....

I give.... 

Paul pleae add me to the list. I wish to have it before I retire. Thanks


----------



## beamer (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe I missed it, but I haven't been able to find out how much these are selling for. Could someone enlighten me, please?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />Maybe I missed it, but I haven't been able to find out how much these are selling for. Could someone enlighten me, please?



OK, this is an announcement for all. Due to materials going up 15% (even just since last batch), there will be a slight price increase of $5 to $70 plus shipping and handling, which I am changing slightly. If you pay by money order, the total will be $85.00. If by Paypal, add 3.5% ($2.98). 
  I hate to do this, but...


----------



## JimGo (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />Maybe I missed it, but I haven't been able to find out how much these are selling for. Could someone enlighten me, please?



Beamer, if you have to ask, you don't want it bad enough. []  And if you don't want it bad enough, you don't yet appreciate just how much better this vise is than others.


----------



## beamer (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Hahha! that's just because i haven't fumbled with any vise yet. I'm still using channel locks and a prayer


----------



## Dario (Aug 18, 2006)

Jason,

The vise is expensive but if you drill enough, it pays for itself in the long run due to reduced blowout and waste.  This is especially true when you use exotic/expensive materials.

The accuracy will help you use smaller blanks than usual.  Of course you can drill on the lathe and get even better accuracy but drilling on DP is so much more convenient.

As with anything, there is a rate of return...whether you will meet the break even point in one year or 10 years varies depending on your usage.


----------



## ken69912001 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just curious to know if I made it to your list a few months ago? If not add me please.


----------



## EPC (Aug 28, 2006)

This sounds like a product that I need. I would love having less blow outs. How do I get on the list to get one?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EPC_
> <br />This sounds like a product that I need. I would love having less blow outs. How do I get on the list to get one?


Send me an e-mail. Or go to the auction and up the bid[]. Less than 24 hours to go!


----------



## EPC (Aug 29, 2006)

Where's the bid? What's the link? and/or search string?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EPC_
> <br />Where's the bid? What's the link? and/or search string?


It's in the fund raiser part of the discussions.


----------

